# Rumpy is now an official Cat Humping moderator



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Apparently POB has seen something in Rumpy that the rest of us have not, besides the point, but Rumpy is UGBB's newest mod. His experience and dedication are unparalleled in regards to feline companionship, he has years of experience in thinking about lifting without actually lifting, he gives great cycle advice for a drunk, and he offers free reach-arounds after dark (western pacific time). 

Please welcome Rumpy to the staff at UGBB and do your best to ignore him when he rambles.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 18, 2014)

Rumpy!?!?!?  I hope the position pays well, because I had to pay the march of dimes back after he pulled his shit.  

Congratulations Rumpy!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

I cannot deny a single word of that.



Docd187123 said:


> Apparently POB has seen something in Rumpy that the rest of us have not, besides the point, but Rumpy is UGBB's newest mod. His experience and dedication are unparalleled in regards to feline companionship, he has years of experience in thinking about lifting without actually lifting, he gives great cycle advice for a drunk, and he offers free reach-arounds after dark (western pacific time).
> 
> Please welcome Rumpy to the staff at UGBB and do your best to ignore him when he rambles.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I cannot deny a single word of that.



I'll probably say the same thing at your wake but that's for another day hahahaha. Jk Rump. Congrats buddy


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

I guess I shouldn't really say that I cannot deny it, I mean hell, I'm proud of most of it.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Rumpy!

Cats still suck though!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats rumpster............holy shit, a flying pig!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2014)

Rumpy! Welcome!  

Now go **** yourself!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Rumpy! Welcome!
> 
> Now go **** yourself!



What do you think I've been doing all night?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2014)

****ing DocD?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats. ..now get to work


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, get to work asshole.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2014)

^^^^lmao^^^


----------



## losieloos (Feb 18, 2014)

Good sheet boi.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats dude.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2014)

Wield the 'Ban Hammer' wisely! With great power comes...uh...look! Squirrell!!


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 18, 2014)

That's good news! Congrats


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 18, 2014)

Well CONGRATS------


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats!..........


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 18, 2014)

This officially marks the downhill slide of what we will all remember as UG. Kids will talk about the evil plans a mysterious person named Rumpy destroyed life as we knew it.......oh wait im thinking of something else. Congrats Rumpster!!!!!


----------



## woodswise (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Rumpy.  Have fun moderating all those cats!  Back to the forum for the rest of us . . .


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 18, 2014)

World domination ! You're almost there


----------



## DF (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Rump Roast!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 18, 2014)

nice job buddy....welcome.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats rumpy....please dont scold me like doc does all the time


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Congrats rumpy....please dont scold me like doc does all the time



If you fondled more through the night maybe I wouldn't wake up grumpy !!!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

Doc and will probably just end up banning each other


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

DF said:


> Congrats Rump Roast!



Thank You DF!


----------



## event462 (Feb 18, 2014)

congrats brother!


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Rumpy!

You've always been a badass mother******!

P.S. Would would it take for you to ban me?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2014)

I know we haven't conversed much - mostly because I'm afraid you'd violate my cat, but congrats.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

Not many people know this about me, but I love cats.  We used to bread Pixie Bobs, all of mine are registered pure breads, except the rescues.


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 18, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Not many people know this about me, but I love cats.  We used to bread Pixie Bobs, all of mine are registered pure breads, except the rescues.



You have a heart of gold Sir...


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Not many people know this about me, but I love cats.  We used to bread Pixie Bobs, all of mine are registered pure breads, except the rescues.



Congrats, rump


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats Rumpy, you seem like a good dude. What's your mod stance on midgets? Specifically, the tossing of...either the coventional tossing method(back of the neck by the shirt and back of the  belt, in a harness) or the new, controversial hammer throw style(grabbing their ankles and helicopter spinning before throwing)?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

Is the mig into it?  I'm all for everyone doing whatever they want, as long as it doesn't interfere with anyone else's fun, so as long as they're into it, and you're not tossing 'em into someone else's space, I'm all for it.  Personally, I like both methods, but of course each style must be judges on it's own.  Would you be open to tossing CptfknPlanet?  He's a little tall for a mig, but way too short for a man.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Is the mig into it?  I'm all for everyone doing whatever they want, as long as it doesn't interfere with anyone else's fun, so as long as they're into it, and you're not tossing 'em into someone else's space, I'm all for it.  Personally, I like both methods, but of course each style must be judges on it's own.  Would you be open to tossing CptfknPlanet?  He's a little tall for a mig, but way too short for a man.


Only if CaptfnPlanet is really skinny....I don't want to get injured while I gear up for a big summer of launching dwarfs. You have to start light and work your way up the ladder, I have been throwing the neighbors 5 yr old in into snowpiles for practice.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, see I thought it was like a weighted practice bat.  We'd swing cap around for a while, then the real ones would feel light.  I'm new to the sport, so I'll take your advice.


----------



## Magical (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats Rumpy. Looks like their letting anyone be mod these days. Sorry Doc


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, after Doc the bar was set pretty low.  I just wandered in.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 19, 2014)

Congratz..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 22, 2014)

This is the greatest day I would imagine any gear father could envision...you earned it buddy. Moderator of pussy cats. Now will you please find someone to ban already??!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 22, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> This is the greatest day I would imagine any gear father could envision...you earned it buddy. Moderator of pussy cats. Now will you please find someone to ban already??!!!



I'm taking requests (please let it be doc, please)


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 22, 2014)

Rumpy is the Moderator of Cocks


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 22, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I'm taking requests (please let it be doc, please)



When I get real tren...its prolly gonna be me!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe I should practice on Jol


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations Rumpy.  Being a Mod is a chick magnet!


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 23, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Congratulations Rumpy.  Being a Mod is a chick magnet!



FYI, Rumpy's gay........


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 23, 2014)

MustangDX said:


> FYI, Rumpy's gay........



For Cap. And ONLY Cap. Rest of you just get a wild mustache ride!!!!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 23, 2014)

It's true, Cap is my special friend


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 23, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> It's true, Cap is my special friend



Special Ed?.......


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 23, 2014)

He's my "special" buddy, of you know what I mean


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 24, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> He's my "special" buddy, of you know what I mean



Wasn't there a rabbit in Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Cats - Moderated.






[/IMG]


----------

